# A few questions about simple sugars (post-workout)



## k.smith.4 (May 27, 2010)

I see you should also consume some simple sugars after a workout, but I've got a few questions:

1.) *Only after or during too?*
I thought we should avoid big and rapid increases of blood sugar levels - it causes diabetes. So why not consuming simple carbs during the workout, so the blood sugar levels don't drop so low? What's your opinion on this?

2.) *Types of sugar and food?*
Speaking for a beginner (not a professional bodybuilder) - is it ok to get all the sugar from food like bananas without paying too much attention to glycemic load? Is the difference in types of sugar really that bigger deal? Also, should you get the simple carbs only in liquid form,  since it???s absorbed faster?

3.)* How much?*
How much sugar and carbs should I consume after the workout? I weigh 145 pounds and I definitely don't wont to consume too much sugar.


----------



## Arra (May 27, 2010)

k.smith.4 said:


> I see you should also consume some simple sugars after a workout, but I've got a few questions:
> 
> 1.) *Only after or during too?*
> I thought we should avoid big and rapid increases of blood sugar levels - it causes diabetes. So why not consuming simple carbs during the workout, so the blood sugar levels don't drop so low? What's your opinion on this?
> ...



Also, make sure you're taking plenty of vitamin D3 and chromium if you're worried about insulin resistance/sensitivity. D3 should be taken in either 2000 IU or 5000 IU dosages, though 10,000 IU dosages are available and safe. As for chromium, Chromemate seems to be the weapon of choice for that. 200-400 mcg's will do you well.


----------



## k.smith.4 (May 28, 2010)

Wow, I thought you'll say I should eat a lot more sugar after workout. 0.25 grams a pound is in my case 36 grams of sugar. That's like two bananas and two dried prunes. And that's it?

Also, does eating simple carbs during the workout have *the same effect* as eating them only afterward?

I don't fully understand this. Is this decrease of blood sugar levels important for muscle gains? If not, I would imagine it would be more healthy to maintain the sugar levels during the workout too. I believe big and rapid increases in sugar levels can be dangerous.

But, please enlighten me


----------



## Hubauer (May 28, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about sugars during a workout. If you're eating enough food during the day, your muscles should have enough stored glycogen for your workout.

I would try to get sugars in after your workout, and 30-50g is reasonable. After exercise, your muscles glucose transporters open up without insulin. So you definitely want some carbs then.

Big increases in blood sugar come from eating stuff like a huge bowl of ice cream or cake. I have friends that eat crap like that all the time and are not at risk for diabetes, but I would still avoid junk food.


----------



## JOSEF RAKICH (May 28, 2010)

k.smith.4 said:


> I see you should also consume some simple sugars after a workout, but I've got a few questions:
> 
> 1.) *Only after or during too?*
> I thought we should avoid big and rapid increases of blood sugar levels - it causes diabetes. So why not consuming simple carbs during the workout, so the blood sugar levels don't drop so low? What's your opinion on this?
> ...


 
*1.* Simple carbs post-workout as it causes insulin spike which is very anabolic and something you want post-workout, also helps drive all the nutrients into the muscle cells.

*2.* Buy some dextrose/glucose powder from your local supermarket and just put some into your protein shake.

*3.* 20-50g should be enough.


----------



## WeightGainNet (Jun 5, 2010)

1.) *Only after or during too?*
Some people say both during and after. I say just after. Consuming food during your workout will inhibit growth hormone release. Stick with taking your carb drink right after your workout.
 
2.) *Types of sugar and food?*
Dextrose and Maltodextrin. You should consume a liquid carb drink because it will absorb faster. You should also drink a protein shake post-workout. Skip the fat because fat will slow down the absorption rate.

 3.)* How much?*
60-70 grams of carbs should be good for you post-workout. Your body is starving during this time and your metabolism is elevated so don't worry one bit about storing this as fat.

Hope this helps.






k.smith.4 said:


> I see you should also consume some simple sugars after a workout, but I've got a few questions:
> 
> 1.) *Only after or during too?*
> I thought we should avoid big and rapid increases of blood sugar levels - it causes diabetes. So why not consuming simple carbs during the workout, so the blood sugar levels don't drop so low? What's your opinion on this?
> ...


----------



## Built (Jun 5, 2010)

weightgainnet, k.smith.4's a girl - the amount you're suggesting would put me in a coma. I'm not sure that's such a wise suggestion for a woman - we're smaller and tend to be less muscular and more insulin resistant than a man of the same size. 

k.smith.4 - fruit is actually a lousy choice for this. Too much fructose, and fructose doesn't convert to glucose. Stick with either dextrose (cheap at a u-brew) or something that turns into glucose fast, like white rice or plain rice cakes.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jun 7, 2010)

Built said:


> weightgainnet, k.smith.4's a girl - the amount you're suggesting would put me in a coma. I'm not sure that's such a wise suggestion for a woman - we're smaller and tend to be less muscular and more insulin resistant than a man of the same size.
> 
> k.smith.4 - fruit is actually a lousy choice for this. Too much fructose, and fructose doesn't convert to glucose. Stick with either dextrose (cheap at a u-brew) or something that turns into glucose fast, like white rice or plain rice cakes.



Built....so i have always eaten a banana in my shake OR, I would put a serving of jelly in there for the sugar.........but i trust you......so after my workouts I should just stick to plain whey protein and some dextrose for carbs.....I also eat white rice and chicken about 45-1 hour after my shake..............??? Can I get dextrose in whole foods stores?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 7, 2010)

Some good reads if you like

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/70388-post-workout-nutrition.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/21277-pwo-spike-really-necessary.html


----------



## k.smith.4 (Jun 7, 2010)

Built said:


> k.smith.4's a girl



I'm not a girl - *I'm a man*. What made you think I was a woman? My weight - 145 pounds? Well, I'm just pretty thin, that's all  And that's why I'm in a bulking phase right now 

Back to the subject, what about some dextrose substitute as a post-workout carbs?

Will fruit juice and dried dates do? And what about honey and bananas?


----------



## Built (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh, shit, sorry - I read your name as kate smith for some reason in my head. My turn to get it wrong, usually it's people thinking I'm a guy!

Dates, honey, sugar, fruit, fruit juice, bananas - all contain about half their sugars from fructose. Probably best to pick something else during the post-workout window, but none of these will thwart your gains. They're just not "ideal".


----------



## MDR (Jun 9, 2010)

I just throw a scoop of Dextrose powder into my protein shake, and I'm done.  Usually eat some real food about an hour-90 minutes after exercise.  Just don't like eating right after.


----------

